# Binocular case?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok here's the deal... way too often take a short hike from vehicles to look off into a canyon or whatever, see a critter, take off in pursuit thinking we wont go far... end up really far with little to no gear with us. Like no flash light, knife... etc.

What I'd really like to find, is a decent softshell binocular case for 10x42's, hopefully magnet latch (or otherwise "quiet"... ie: NO velcro) AND it needs to have a small pocket that can hold a few basic items like headlamp, lighter, paracord etc.

I always have my binos with me... I figure if I can get some gear in a pocket in a nice bino case, I can keep a few more useful items with me at all times.

Ideas please, Christmas is coming 

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.badlandsgear.com/collections/binocular-cases/products/bino-d-mag

I have an older version of this and like it. I use the bottom pocket for the rangefinder as it is intended, but you could easily use that for a knife, headlamp, etc.

You could also have a camelback type pack, small and simple with that stuff in it that you throw over your shoulder every time you go do that.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

There are a ton out there. My dad and my self use Alaskan guide creations.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have one of these: https://alaskaguidecreations.com/pages/packs

Mine is the Alaska Classic because I carry 12x50 most of the time. Very, very quiet. I carry my binos in the main pouch, range finder in the front, small survival kit/fire kit in the side pockets. It also has an elastic pocket on top for a phone, calls, knives, etc.

I called the guy when I was trying to decide. He sent me five different ones for free and told me to send back all but the one I wanted along with a check for that one when I was done. Obviously, I can't guarantee that same thing but I can't say enough about the customer service I received.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Ive had badlands, vortex, and this is what i currently run.

https://www.county6predator.com/product/Traeggeropticsharness/5?cp=true&sa=true&sbp=false&q=false


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

+3 on Alaska Guides. I've been running one for 4 or 5 years and they work great.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I have the badlands and it can hold all of what you mentioned. I’ve had it for two seasons love it so far. It closes with a magnet.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a Horn Hunter Bino Hub. It is pretty slick. I really like the rangefinder option a lot. It doesn't have a pocket, unfortunately. It has a small pocket but I don't think it would hold anything bulky. I have a small allen wrench for scope turrets in mine and I can fold paper up and carry my tags. 

The magnets and multiple positions for the range finder I really like a lot. Lots of good options have been shared though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have one similar to what Vanilla has. 

But once my 10x42's are inside it leaves very little room for anything else. Perhaps a pen light that runs on AAA's. A mini mag light definitely doesn't fit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, lots of replies very quickly. Thanks all.

I'm liking the look of the Alaska Guides Hybrid. Nice and small. Seems alot of people here recommend that brand, which translates into decent quality.

I'm not pulling the trigger just yet... but I am pretty sure I can get the wifes sign off on something after this years "star-light deer drag" up and out of a nasty ravine her deer piled into right at end of shooting hours.... lol

-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in Provo and you're welcome to borrow mine and take it for a test drive if you want.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Where are you located? I have a Vortex Glasspak harness that came with my Vipers that I’m not using and will give you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll add another recommendation to the Alaska Guide Creation. I have run the Kuiu, Badlands, and now the AGC.. I liked all of them, but the ACG has many of those little pockets your looking for.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The AGC looks awesome, and there has been a lot of good feedback. I think I'd really dislike the zippers on everything, personally.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> The AGC looks awesome, and there has been a lot of good feedback. I think I'd really dislike the zippers on everything, personally.


I was worried about that when I bought mine, but they are quiet and have never bothered me. That said, it's the only one I've ever owned so my frame of reference is admittedly narrow.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Alaskan guide creations Denali was the only brand that would fit my 15x56s and has lots of pockets. The zippers are quiet and there's no zipper on the main bino compartment .


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/bad...Wuwh1xovmRozKg3-3z4aAtSyEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

I bought this badlands case this year and am very impressed. It holds my 10x42 Binos, range finder, rifle bullets or muzzy quick loads, lighter and head lamp. Plus it has two flat pockets that'll fit my phone and tags. It also comes with an attached microfiber cloth for when I need to wipe down my optics.


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

Here’s your best option.......


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

Add one more for AGC I've had mine for many years, before all the styles and names! I carry everything but the kitchen sink in mine. I tried badlands and several others none of which met my needs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love all the suggestions... I'm strongly leaning AGC atm. 

I've waffled on the actual case design. I keep wanting more pockets for more gear... but it goes against my root problem, I usually DONT grab the bulky backpack with all the gear in it when I step off the road to glass, and eventually run off chasing something. LOL

I keep reminding my self: Simple case I'll always keep on me, with minimal gear: light, lighter, space blanket/poncho, para-cord, ziptie. I'd really like to find a lifestraw that fits in a tiny case, but those dont seem to exist yet.

Right now, its down to KISS MAX, or KISS MAX Hybrid.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For your head lamp situation CamoFire sells some that are around 2"x2"x1/2" about that fit nicely into a pouch or pocket. I have a few of them and mostly use them for short term so I have no idea of how long they will last but they put out enough light to get the job at hand done if needed. 

I saw them on there just the other day so they should be coming back around in a week or so.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

40% off everything on Badlands website right now. 

A great time to buy a bino case or even a pack of anyone is looking.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Hey Vanilla, where are you seeing the 40% off on Badlands site?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

turkinator said:


> Hey Vanilla, where are you seeing the 40% off on Badlands site?


Main page, has the promo code.

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have an AGC that I love. I also have a Petzl E-lite headlamp that weighs nothing that I keep in the harness at all times, along with firestarter, so even if I dropped my pack during a stalk I still have those two things on my chest at all times.

I've also used Kuiu, Badlands, and ADAK harnesses. AGC is the most durable and has the most storage in my experience. I did, however just order the enclosed Marsupial gear harness with the extra pocket to store my essentials on my chest. Liking the look of it as well. I'm always playing with my gear set up to figure out what works best in different situations.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a package under the tree shaped exactly like a AGC KISS MAX.  Thanks all.


-DallanC


----------

